# Remote Thermometer Transmitter Placement



## chuckles (Oct 31, 2013)

Bought a Mav ET-73, dual probe. The transmitter unit has a wire hanger on it. I know the oven probe gets hung on a rack. Does the transmitter get hung inside the smoker as well. Made of plastic, so that would surprise me but I'm a newby so what do I know. I guess u could run the probe wires through the top vent and put the transmitter on top of the cabinet. I'd appreciate some insight.


----------



## venture (Oct 31, 2013)

Transmitter goes outside the unit.  And far enough from any heat to be safe!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chuckles (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks. Hope to try it out in the next day or two. Will be my very first smoke. 
:yahoo:


----------



## venture (Oct 31, 2013)

The wire thingy on your transmitter?  That is to stand it up so you can read it.

Preferably standing near the smoker with a cold beer.

You already know what the receiver is for!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chuckles (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks. Good info. Not much of a stand. Probably work great if I were trying to stand it up on a plate full of Play-Doh.


----------



## bikenstein (Oct 31, 2013)

I used to put mine on a chair when it was new. Now I just hang it on the side of my smoker. Easier and it don't touch the smoker when hangin. I wouldn't do at temps over 350 though, then maybe I would


----------



## chuckles (Nov 1, 2013)

Finally, a day without rain. I just seasoned my Bradley for 1 hour at 150*F and the top, bottom and sides stayed at outdoor ambient temp the whole time. Guess I can just sit the transmitter on top of the cabinet.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 1, 2013)

Chuckles said:


> Finally, a day without rain. I just seasoned my Bradley for 1 hour at 150*F and the top, bottom and sides stayed at outdoor ambient temp the whole time. Guess I can just sit the transmitter on top of the cabinet.


I have MES smokers for 4 years, and I use the ET-732.

The stock probes wires are so short, I have found the best way for me. I run the probe wires through the top vent, and pull them to where I want them. Then I lay the transmitter on the top of the MES, as far to the left as possible. Then I put a piece of electrical tape on the probe wires, so they don't move.

If my probe wires ever go bad, I'm going to get the longer ones. I think they come in 6 footers.

Bear


----------



## venture (Nov 1, 2013)

I had to buy a replacement probe and Todd sent me the longer ones.

They are great.

No problems since replacing the original probe either.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

